# Need advice for choosing externship site.



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI,

I wonder if somebody in the industry could give me an advice regarding choosing the externship site. 
I'm a baking and pastry student at CIA and will be going for externship in Nov.
I'm thinking to go to big hotel since I never worked in one. I had 2.5 years experience in bakeries. I'm thinking to go to big cities like Chicago, NY or Vegas.
Any suggestion?

Thank you..


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's best to match the workplace with your personality. Monster hotels are good for people who thrive on internal politics, blistering paces and tight deadlines. There is a good possibility you might not get along with the Chef and get shunted off into a corner turning carrots or stamping out cookies for the whole time. Smaller places will have the same amount of stress, but without the politics, and since there are fewer people, fewer personality clashes.

What you learn from either place all depends on you. On the first day, most Chefs will pass off the mundane duties to you, ones that require little supervison or instructions. If you complete these duties satisfactorily you will be given "better" duties. Keep your eyes an ears open but your mouth shut. Only aproach the Chef for questions at "neutral" times (lunch breaks, cleaning up time) for stuff like recipies, explanations, or general B.S.


----------

